# .45-70 handi rifle with additional .44 mag barrel



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

solid rifle w/ a few minor dings. easy to switch barrels. Includes 40 rds of hornady leverrevolution, 37 rds federal 300 gr hollowpoints, 17 rounds remington 405 gr. also includes lee dies, 2 boxes of .458 cal 250 gr barnes tsx flatpoint/hollowpoint and several boxes of brass. I have shot many whitetails and one hog with this rifle. it's sighted for the 325 gr hornadys. light weight. probably 6 lbs or so. easy to carry lil brush gun. I have shot many whitetails and a hog with this rifle. would like $375 . selling a few guns so I can buy a .358 win I've been sweet on for a while. message me if you are interested


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sold


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

.45-70 dies and barnes bullets still available however.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.utahgunexchange.com/ads/45-70-handirifle-with-44-magnum-barrel/


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Dies, bullets n brass just sold. Loaded +p ammo still available


----------

